# Blue Screen Error



## Breezy65 (Aug 3, 2015)

I recently upgraded from windows 8.1 to windows 10 and have been constantly getting a blue screen that reads:
"your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We're just collecting some error info, and then we'll restart for you
If you'd like to know more you can search online later for this error:
KERNEL_AUTO_BOOST_LOCK_ACQUISITION_WITH_RAISED_IRQL"
This happens repeatedly and sometimes I can get logged in and at other times I can't. Tried researching as the error message suggests but to no avail. I have included the TSG SysInfo you recommended. Please help me to resolve this issue. Any assistance you can provide will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B960 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3959 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1787 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 428120 MB, Free - 341247 MB; D: Total - 25599 MB, Free - 23602 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, INVALID
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you attach the dmp files from the BSOD. 


> BSOD Posting Instructions:
> 1. Create a new folder on the desktop and call it bsod or whatever you like.
> 2. Navigate to C:\Windows\Minidump and copy the last few .dmp files to the folder on the desktop. (No Shortcuts)
> 3. Close the folder on the desktop and right click on it, select Send to → Compressed (zipped) Folder.
> ...


----------



## Breezy65 (Aug 3, 2015)

CoolBurn,

Thank you for responding to my request for help. I followed your BSOD posting instructions to upload my dmp files but I must not have done it correctly since I have not heard back from you. I did it the same day I received the email alerting me that you had looked at my post. I have since done some more troubleshooting on my own and I think my problem has been resolved. I uninstalled McAfee antivirus and restarted my computer and the blue screen has not returned!! I am now using windows Defender which turned itself on automatically. I didn't turn McAfee off before performing the upgrade (which I probably should have) so I'm not sure if both were trying to run at the same time and therefore causing problems. Anyway everything appears to be working perfectly now. I appreciate your prompt response to my post. Thanks again for your help!


Breezy65


----------



## coolpolitealex (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry for interrupting, But I have the blue screen too, But i'm a complete novice and have no way of getting to my computer due to having no disc as Mine was upgraded to win/10 from win/8 on a g50 qosmio, but couple of days in to upgrade my audio started echoing very bad and I was going mad listening to echo, so tried to install my Logitec headset and mike, but this made it a hundred times worse and tried reset as by this time the volume would not work .
I'm desperate.... have my reg-key no...but can't find a disc to put in, any help gratefully received
Ps sorry it's stuck on a restart loop saying inaccessible boot device thanks


----------

